# Track & Field...NCAA championship week



## ISUCC

good luck to Kylie, Erica, Lauren, & Major as they all head west to Oregon for the NCAA championship meet, it is at the Univ. of Oregon. 

http://www.ncaa.com/sports/c-otrack/champpage/c-otrack-div1-index.html

More info as it becomes available. 

All 4 have legit shots at being all-americans.


----------



## ISUCC

Hutson starts the week off on the right note by being named the 2010 Outdoor Track & Field Women’s Field Athlete of the Year for the Great Lakes Region

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204955920

now hopefully she can win her 4th straight NCAA title in the pole vault this week! 

:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

info from the ISU site

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204957047
:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

Erica Moore starts things off for ISU Weds. night in the 400 meter hurdles 1st round. She competes at 9pm Indiana time. You can watch her race, and the entire meet for that matter, by clicking on the live streaming link here

http://www.ncaa.com/sports/c-otrack...ex.html?SPSID=65217&SPID=7267&DB_OEM_ID=15200

it's on the right, under championship info. 

Lauren Martin competes Thursday in the triple jump, Major Clay starts high jumping at 5:30pm Friday, and Kylie Hutson competes in the pole vault at 6pm on Friday. 

I know the meet is on CBS and that CBS cable station too, CSTV maybe??

Should be a great meet to watch, so check it out. 
:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

and by the way, congrats to Scott Keeney for receiving the Missouri Valley Conference Emerson Excellence Award, well deserved!

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204957659


----------



## ISUCC

article about Major Clay and 2 other high jumpers from Indiana colleges competing this weekend. (in the Star no less)

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...Indiana-trio-soar-to-new-heights-in-high-jump

and from the Trib Star, an article on all 4, the meet starts tonight! 

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1996918...dent-heading-into-NCAA-track-and-field-finals


----------



## ISUCC

to see the meet live, go to this link

http://all-access.cbssports.com/player.html?code=ncaa&media=182243

Erica runs at 10pm (EST) tonight.


----------



## ISUCC

Erica is in heat 1 of the women's 400 meter hurdles. She has the 2nd best time in her heat, so hopefully she advances, top 2 advance, then the next 2 fastest times. 

Event 30  Women 400 Meter Hurdles

Heat 1  Prelims
  1  Donique' Flemings             FR Texas A&M             58.10 
  2  Christina Holland             FR Baylor                57.99 
  3  Jasmine Chaney                JR Az State              57.67 
  4  Queen Quedith Harrison        SR VA Tech               55.07 
  5  Angele Cooper                 SO Texas                 57.36 
* 6  Erica Moore                   SR Indiana St.           56.58 *
  7  Jernail Hayes                 SR Seton Hall            56.95 
  8  Ellen Wortham                 SO Tennessee             57.55


----------



## ISUCC

Moore up next, after this last heat of the men's 400 meter hurdles

watch here

http://all-access.cbssports.com/player.html?code=ncaa&media=182243


----------



## ISUCC

Erica Moore 3rd in heat 1 of the 400 meter hurdles, 57.25, not her PR, we'll wait to see if she makes the finals. Top 2 from each heat, plus the next 2 fastest make the final.


----------



## ISUCC

other MVC athletes are doing well, SIU had a guy get 8th in the men's discus and Geneva McCall is leading the women's discus. 

UNI has a girl doing well in the heptahlon (Nowak)


----------



## ISUCC

Heat 2 in the women's 400 meter hurdles, 3rd place was a girl from Drake (57.89), so Erica's time is looking good. Four girls in this last heat will have to run faster than 57.25 to knock Erica out.


----------



## ISUCC

*Moore makes final!*

Erica Moore survived and will be in the 400 meter hurdles final! Another all-american for ISU!
:sycamores:


----------



## king

She's in:

  1 Queen Quedith Harrison    SR Virginia Tech            55.35Q
  2 Ti'erra Brown             JR Miami                    56.02Q
  3 Fawn Dorr                 SR Penn State               56.16Q
  4 Angele Cooper             SO Texas                    56.24Q
  5 Tameka Jameson            JR Miami                    57.16Q
  6 Takecia Jameson           JR Miami                    57.58Q
  7 Erica Moore               SR Indiana State            57.25q
  8 Jasmine Chaney            JR Arizona State            57.71q


----------



## ISUCC

your qualifiers for the women's 400 meter hurdles final Friday at 8:15pm Indiana time

Preliminaries                                                   
  1 Queen Quedith Harrison    SR Virginia Tech            55.35Q
  2 Ti'erra Brown             JR Miami                    56.02Q
  3 Fawn Dorr                 SR Penn State               56.16Q
  4 Angele Cooper             SO Texas                    56.24Q
  5 Tameka Jameson            JR Miami                    57.16Q
  6 Takecia Jameson           JR Miami                    57.58Q
* 7 Erica Moore               SR Indiana State            57.25q*
  8 Jasmine Chaney            JR Arizona State            57.71q


----------



## ISUCC

you watching the women's 10k Mark?


----------



## king

Yep.  I'll take Lisa Koll, and you can have the field.


----------



## ISUCC

HA! yeah, real funny! 



king said:


> Yep.  I'll take Lisa Koll, and you can have the field.


----------



## king

Hey, it's a 10K.  Anything can happen.  Right?


----------



## king

Looks like Koll's itchin' to take it already.


----------



## ISUCC

what is she waiting on???????



king said:


> Looks like Koll's itchin' to take it already.


----------



## ISUCC

the MVC has its' first NCAA champion of the meet, SIU's Geneva McCall win's the women's discus throw.


----------



## ISUCC

Koll is jogging, slow first 5k


----------



## king

Yep.  Looks like it's raining fairly hard.  I'm assuming that she's doubling back in the 5.


----------



## ISUCC

yep, she's doubling



king said:


> Yep.  Looks like it's raining fairly hard.  I'm assuming that she's doubling back in the 5.


----------



## ISUCC

adios amigas! boy, she dumped'em like a bad habit


----------



## king

Buh-bye.  Everybody's running for 2nd.


----------



## ISUCC

don't see the girl from WSU anywhere in there, she must've dropped back


----------



## king

Probably won't see her--unless Koll laps her.


----------



## ISUCC

not even tired!


----------



## ISUCC

WSU's Nero places 17th in 33:45, very respectable.


----------



## king

Adios.  Talk with you soon.


----------



## ISUCC

tune in tomorrow to watch ISU's Lauren Martin compete in the women's triple jump at 7pm Indiana time folks. 

the meet is off to a great start for ISU & the MVC. 
:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

here is a direct link to the women's triple jump, which is underway, ISU's Lauren Martin is in flight 2, flight one started at 7pm EST, 12 jumpers in each flight. All jumpers take 3 jumps, then the finals, for those who qualify. 

http://all-access.cbssports.com/player.html?code=ncaa&media=182305

hopefully ISU scores some points tonight. 
:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

MVC update, Southern Illinois is trying to score ALL the points in the field events. McCall won the discuss last night, and now SIU has FOUR women in the top 8 in the women's Hammer Throw, which is going on now. They may be a top 5 team if they all score well.


----------



## ISUCC

Martin goes 41-9.75" on her first jump, gonna have to do better than that to make the finals

Lauren goes 41-11.25" on jump 2, that puts her in 10th place, she needs to be in the top 9 to advance to the finals.

almost, but not quite enough for Martin in the TJ, she finished 13th with a jump of 42-00, she needed to go 42-10.25 to make the final 9

SIU goes 4-5-7-8 in the women's hammer throw, that may propel them into 1st place in the team standings after tonight


----------



## ISUCC

nice article about Hutson in today's Trib Star, she competes tonight!

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1358979...Hutson-shows-no-fear-heading-into-NCAAs-today


----------



## ISUCC

action underway in the men's high jump, ISU's Major Clay passed, so has not taken a jump yet. 

live video for the men's high jump

http://all-access.cbssports.com/player.html?code=ncaa&media=182341

Kylie Hutson and Erica Moore compete tonight too. 

Erica competes at 8:15pm Indiana time

to watch Kylie go to this link

http://all-access.cbssports.com/player.html?code=ncaa&media=182341


----------



## ISUCC

Major Clay clears 6-10.75 on his 1st try, off to a great start! looked smooth getting over the bar

Clay misses on his 1st attempt at 7-0.25"

Clay easily over on his 2nd attempt at 7-0.25"

Clay misses his 1st attempt at 7-01.50"

Clay misses attempt #2 at 7-01.50"

Clay misses attempt #3 at 7-01.50" so he's done. He finished in 11th place. 

women's pole vault is underway, Hutson has passed so far. No attempts yet. 
:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

up next, Erica Moore in the finals of the 400 meter hurdles, she's in lane 8. 

link to see her race

http://all-access.cbssports.com/player.html?code=ncaa&media=182341


----------



## ISUCC

Moore finishes in 6th place in the finals. her PR would have gotten her 3rd I believe. All American for Erica! 

Finals                                                                       
  1 Queen Quedith Harrison    SR Virginia Tech            54.55   10         
  2 Ti'erra Brown             JR Miami                    55.22    8         
  3 Tameka Jameson            JR Miami                    56.37    6         
  4 Fawn Dorr                 SR Penn State               56.75    5         
  5 Jasmine Chaney            JR Arizona State            57.83    4         
* 6 Erica Moore               SR Indiana State            58.12    3    * 
  7 Takecia Jameson           JR Miami                    58.33    2         
  8 Angele Cooper             SO Texas                    59.05    1


----------



## ISUCC

Hutson over the pole vault bar on her 2nd attempt at 13-05.5"

Hutson over the bar on her 1st attempt at 13-09.25"!

Hutson easily over the bar on her 1st attempt at 14-01,25"!!


----------



## nk140

Are you watching with all access?
I can't get the video stream to work.


----------



## ISUCC

yes, it's working fine for me, keep reloading, it should work



nk140 said:


> Are you watching with all access?
> I can't get the video stream to work.


----------



## ISUCC

we're down to THREE girls left in the pole vault! Hutson, UCLA girl, and Arkansas girl

Hutson & UCLA girl miss, Arkansas girl clears 14-3.25"


----------



## ISUCC

YES! Hutson over at 14-3.25"!


----------



## ISUCC

UCLA girl out, down to 2 now!

Hutson over 14-7.25"!!

2 more misses by the Ark. girl and Kylie wins again!


----------



## ISUCC

Hutson wins!!! 4 time NCAA pole vault champion folks!! her winning jump was 14-7.25", she had 2 pretty good attempts at 14-9"


----------



## ISUCC

and that folks, wraps up the athletic year for ISU sports. It was a pretty good year, let's all hope for better results from all the teams for the 2010-2011 school year! 
:sycamores:


----------



## new sycamore fan

Thanks for the updates.  Congratulations to all of the competitors at the championships, and thank you to Kylie, Erica, and Lauren for great careers and representation of ISU.  Phenomenal performances!  Kylie will certainly find her way into more than 1 Hall of Fame--you make all of the Sycamore fans very proud!


----------



## ISUCC

with one day remaining, ISU is in a tie for 13th place with 13 points. SIU tied for 3rd with all their field event points. Meet is live on CBS today

write up from the ISU site
http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204958986

Women - Team Rankings - 13 Events Scored
===============================================================================
    1) Oregon                      30        2) Iowa State                 28   
    3) Texas A&M                   26        *3) Southern Illinois          26* 
    5) Arizona                     19        6) Virginia Tech              18   
    7) Miami                       16        7) Florida                    16   
    7) Oklahoma                    16        7) LSU                        16   
   11) Texas-El Paso               15       12) Nebraska                   14   
*13) Indiana State               13*       13) West Virginia              13   
   13) Arkansas                    13       16) Indiana                    11


----------



## ISUCC

the women finish in a tie for 20th place with Baylor, Alabama & Florida State. Pretty good finish for the women! Look for the men to score points in 2011 too! SIU women end in 9th

Women - Team Rankings - 21 Events Scored                      

1) Texas A&M                 72        
2) Oregon                       57         
3) Florida                       40        
4) Penn State                 34         
5) Virginia Tech               33        
6) LSU                           31         
7) Texas-El Paso              29        
8) Iowa State                 28         
*9) Southern Illinois           26    * 
9) Oklahoma                   26         
11) Miami                       24       
12) Auburn                     23         
13) Arizona                     19       
14) Stanford                   17.50      
15) Arkansas                    17       
16) West Virginia              16         
16) Indiana                     16       
18) Clemson                    15         
19) Nebraska                    14       
*20) Indiana State          13  * 
20) Baylor                        13          
20) Alabama                    13         
20) Florida State               13       
24) Colorado                   12         
25) UCLA                        10.50    
26) Georgia                    10


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Kylie, Erica, Lauren, & Major are 4 more reasons I'm proud to be a Tree.  Congratulations to all 4 of you.  And a special congrats to Kylie, a *4 time NCAA Champion*!
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Kylie Hutson Set New NCAA Meet Record*

Kylie Hutson established a new NCAA championship meet record in the pole vault. The prior mark was 14-feet, 5 1/2 inches, set by BECKY HOLLIDAY of Oregon State in 2004. It may have been the only championship meet record set duing the four-day event.

The public address announcer did not mention it and few, if any, news reports have recognized it.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

The release from the Valley confirmed this.  In part it reads:

EUGENE, ORE.  - Indiana State senior Kylie Hutson won her second straight NCAA Outdoor Championship in the women's pole vault on Friday, clearing 14' 7.25" (4.45 meters) to successfully defend her title and establish a new NCAA Championship Meet record.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*t/f all-americans*

Will Clay be named an all-american?

Hutson will, as will Moore.

Congrats on performance -- looking forward to Hutson in London for the Olympics!!


----------



## ISUCC

not sure if Clay is all-american yet. Should know soon I'd think. 

Hutson reflects on winning her 4th title

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1996925872/ISUs-Hutson-reflects-on-fourth-NCAA-pole-vault-championship


----------



## ISUCC

Clay missed by one place, so close!

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=204959975


----------

